# Acai Berry diet: Scam???



## mrbutthead (Aug 2, 2009)

It comes from Brazil and its full of antioxidants but can you lose 20 pounds that&#8217;s what I need to know because I put back all the weight I lost and spent a lot of money getting there I need something that works. 

Acai supposed healthy but costs a lot, tired of shelling out money, but would do it if the product is good. 

It probably tastes good I like drinks with berry flavor, has anyone tried it and did well with the weight loss?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 2, 2009)

Spammer.  Go away.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Spammer. Go away.


 
I wonder why he's posting...... there's no clues in his post


----------



## still learning (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello, Is known for lots of antioxidents...and for giving more energy...? one reason for the popularity....gubblie americans will try everything...

So am I....been taking (Costco) liquid soft gel GREEN TEA pills...NO change in my foods.....a few months...have notice a loss of weight-almost 10 lbs...(a fat burner)

It seems to be working for US......will stop, when weighting in at 28 lbs? NOT,.........Aloha


----------

